# Lose weight with Powernoodle



## powernoodle (Oct 24, 2006)

In January, 2005, Powernoodle started a weight loss thread. Powernoodle wanted to drop from 203 to 165. Powernoodle failed.

Powernoodle is back for Round 2 with a renewed sense of vigor. He is 44 years old, 5'11" and 198.5 lbs. Sedentary, with a gut and Manb**bs. Has a bloated, fat pumkin head like Ted Kennedy. Looks and feels too old for 44. Eats huge amounts of fastfood, soft drinks, you name it. All the bad stuff. He can only do 14 pushups. Used to do 50, 70, whatever he felt like. Time for a change. Powernoodle has a hot 38 year old wife, and she doesn't need to be married to a walrus. 

Powernoodle now has an elliptical machine, and has started 30 minutes daily at ~75% of maximum pulse rate for my age. Intends to increase to 45 minutes as endurance increases. Also hopes to add light weight training, if he can figure out what and how, using dumbbells (no bar or bench) and Mrs. Powernoodle's Total Gym (the Chuck Norris thing). 

Based on info he see on the forums at www.johnstonefitness.com, he's started limiting his intake to 1500 calories per day spread across 6 small meals every 3 hours. "Clean" food as they say, i.e., low fat protein (tuna, salmon, chicken breast), low glycemic carbs (whole wheat, veggies, etc.) and a little so-called good fat. Only on it 2 days so far, but this "every three hours" thing does seem to keep him from getting so hungry that quit, which has been his problem in the past. 

If anyone else would like to join in on the fun, now is the time. 

peace


----------



## tebore (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a few more tips:

Take the stairs if you have time. Don't just take them tho give it a slight jog.
Don't drink pop at all. Water is fat free, sugar free and contains 0 calories. 
When you park somewhere, park farther and go for a walk. Or start biking more. 
Since we're flashoholics, more night time walks with the flashlight(heck take your wife with you, you can explain to her what the light does. Plus ladies love a moon light walk).
When you watch TV do some free weights like 10-20 lbs per arm. Or hell just some 2L popbottles.


Hey I'm 19 and 170lbs I might join you on your quest to be healthier. Those things helped me not get so out of shape while in University.


----------



## B737Driver (Oct 24, 2006)

Good luck Powernoodle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Manzerick (Oct 24, 2006)

Best of luck buddy!!!


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 24, 2006)

Went from 238lbs to 175lbs in about 2 years. huge lifestyle change. Try to run 10-15 miles a week. Have not wanted mcdonalds in 3-4 years, fast food just tastes greasy anymore. I 2nd tebor on water always and the small meals often is the key. Being a little hungry is part of it, you are trying to lose weight. You can do it. 
ps. best compact dumbell system for the price http://powerblock.com/
the super quick weight changes make working out less of a chore.


----------



## jch79 (Oct 24, 2006)

Powernoodle - if you have the ability, bike to work... I started because I really disliked waiting for and riding the CTA trains in Chicago, and haven't been on one since. I bike year round, rain snow sleet dirt whatever. I found working out - in a gym, at home, whatever - to be like a chore, whereas when I bike to work, I'm going somewhere.

I'm also a vegetarian (actually *gulp* a vegan) which never gets good reception on CPF, aka Ribs Central :nana: but it works for me!

You could also pull a Forrest Gump and run from that Secret Underground Bunker of yours across the country.

Either way, good luck man...

john


----------



## turbodog (Oct 24, 2006)

Find a "treat" that's decent on calories. If you're a sugar hound like I am you have gotta have a little something sweet.

Or just go pester the missus every time you want a little something 'sweet'.


----------



## geepondy (Oct 24, 2006)

Good luck Powernoodle. That is almost exactly what I did. I'm one year younger then you, maybe a half inch shorter and a few years ago went from 205 or so to 165. No magic tricks, just ate healthy and a lot less. However I found it pretty hard to stay super skinny so now my weight hovers around 175. A little flab and I don't like it but not enough to be unhealthy I don't think.

When I'm in shape, I really like to hit the treadmill hard and do such things as raise elevation and increase speed to get good interval training where I'm sucking wind near the point of exhaustion. Can you get a strong workout like that on an elliptical machine? I'm sure it would be easier on my knees and flat feet which bother me.


----------



## mosport (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats on the decision to change your lifestyle Powernoodle!

Following proper nutrition is key to achieving results, looks like you've got a good start! My advice would be to pick up The Sports Nutrition Guidebook by Nancy Clark, or any of the general nutrition titles from her publisher Human Kinetics.

Try adding some additional cardio activities such as running or swimming to your routine other than the eliptical machine. If you plateau with one form of exercise, switch to another to stay active and motivated. You'll be working different muscle groups, breaking up the boredom and there's a good chance you'll find a sporting activity out of all this! Get Mrs. Powernoodle involved, why not make it family time as well?

Drinking lots of water to stay hydrated while active and progressing to moderate weight bearing exercise will also speed up your metabolism. It doesn't have to be strictly weight lifting, calisthenics like your push ups example are excellent and can be done anywhere.

Keep a daily food and exercise/activity journal and you'll be amazed at your caloric intake. As your body composition changes, your caloric needs will shift as well so the journals will help adjust your nutrition.

Think the basics are covered, Mosport on the other hand needs to gain back some mass... I have a fast metabolism, clean eating is my lifestyle.

Stay motivated and focussed! Best of luck on your journey, keep us updated with your results too!


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 24, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Can you get a strong workout like that on an elliptical machine?



Yeah, its basically like running in place without as much joint pounding. You can do it fast enough that you are sucking wind if you so desire. We also have a Schwinn Airdyne and a Nordic Track. For me the elliptical is best. I turn on the tv to keep my mind off of things, and you can watch the heart rate monitor to adjust your intensity.

peace


----------



## Topper (Oct 24, 2006)

jch79 said:


> Powernoodle - if you have the ability, bike to work... I started because I really disliked waiting for and riding the CTA trains in Chicago, and haven't been on one since. I bike year round, rain snow sleet dirt whatever. I found working out - in a gym, at home, whatever - to be like a chore, whereas when I bike to work, I'm going somewhere.
> 
> I'm also a vegetarian (actually *gulp* a vegan) which never gets good reception on CPF, aka Ribs Central :nana: but it works for me!
> 
> ...




I have never seen a "anti vegan" thread and if I did I would be quick to defend your right to let me have the last chunk of meat on the spit.
Topper


----------



## cy (Oct 24, 2006)

stay the course PN!

I need to get motivated to lose weight too... missed my scheduled bike ride from canada to mexico this summer due to work. 

feeling kinda of bloated lately...


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 25, 2006)

I know how hard it is to lose weight. I walk a few miles almost every day, cycle a few times a week, yet have been utterly unable to lose the 25 or so pounds I want to. I also pretty much avoid fatty foods and red meat. I've greatly cut down on the soda and snacks. I'm open to suggestions at this point since it seems I'm doing everything I should and the weight just isn't coming off.

BTW, I never had a weight problem until I got a job where I was forced to sit for at least 8 hours a day. Prior to that my weight fluctuated between 160 and 170 which is OK for me. I'm 5'9" with quite a bit of muscle mass from cycling so I actually look a little thin at that weight. However, I'm not at all happy with my present 190 to 200. Yes, it's spread evenly rather than all in my stomach which is good but it feels like I'm always carrying around a bag of cement.


----------



## Trashman (Oct 25, 2006)

If you can stick to that 1500 calories a day plan, you'll get there. Especially, with a little exercise. Watching TV while excercising is the ticket! I used to that, and it'd pass the time very easily. The most I've ever lost was 30 pounds, but I've gained it all back. I always tell myself that I'll do it again, sometime. I'm sure I will. Good luck. Man boobs, eh? What's your cup size? (just kidding) 

I was once a solid 160lbs, and now I'm a round 220 at only 5' 9.5". You think you're in bad shape? I'm only 34. I hope to be in better shape that you currently are, when I reach 44, but if I am in the same shape as you, I still think it'll be a blessing (I will have lost weight).

Good luck.


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 25, 2006)

I just started eating less calories overall. I've sort of plateaued though so I should exercise and start losing again. Went from a size 40W32L pants and XL shirts to 36W32L pants and medium shirts.

Age 24
height 5'11"
male
started at 240 lbs in April of 2006
current 195 lbs October 2006


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 25, 2006)

How big? Then I take back that "sexy" comment I sent in a drunken stupor.


----------



## Concept (Oct 25, 2006)

Good luck with this PN. Stay focused!


----------



## Greta (Oct 25, 2006)

PN... this is a great idea! And you'll be surprised how well just having this thread will keep you motivated. It's that whole "accountability" thing...  I started a thread a few years ago... HERE and kept it going for as long as I could... about a year. I took pictures along the way so I could actually **SEE** my results. I stopped with this final photo montage HERE.

That was 2 and a half years ago. Since then, I lost even more weight and actually *did* reach what Weight Watchers would consider my "goal weight" at the beginning of this year. (I didn't do it through WW though... decided to have a nervous breakdown instead... alot quicker!! WEEEEEE!!! :duh2: ) 

Anyway... I've managed to keep the weight off through just plain eating sensibly and I walk about a mile and a half each evening with my husband. The distance isn't much but more than half of the way is up hill... so it can get ya suckin' wind pretty quickly. 

Keep it up PN... and keep this thread going! It's a good thing for **ALL** of us! :twothumbs


----------



## KingSmono (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey PN, good luck man! Make sure you post daily, and be honest. That keeps you accountable for your mishaps, and discourages you from cheating!

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned that 1500 calories is very low for someone ~200 lbs, 5'11". Yes, you're going to lose lots of WEIGHT by forcing your body into such a catabolic state... but that isn't going to be just fat... you're going to lose a lot of lean body mass (muscle) as well.

Read question 2 on John Stone's FAQ... he admits that when he first started, he ate WAY too few calories, and he recommends that anyone just starting out eat a MINIMUM of 10 times their body weight in calories each day. Just some food for thought. Good luck!

-Allen


----------



## matrixshaman (Oct 25, 2006)

A couple little secrets from one who is the same basic weight 40 years after high school. Don't eat big dinners or don't eat dinner at all - just snack. If you eat a dinner eat it as early as possible and try to keep it light. Eat quality organic food if possible - you are what you eat. But allow yourself to eat snacks that arent' too bad (there are some tasty things out there that won't kill you). Doing exercise will get you in better shape and is highly encouraged but it is NOT the best way to lose weight. Losing weight is all about what and how you eat.


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'm aware of the possibility of losing muscle which is something I want to avoid. I may fine tune the calories up a notch as I learn a little more about this.

peace


----------



## Roy (Oct 25, 2006)

Well let's see...I've lost around 70 pounds since 11 May (started at around 305 pounds)!!! The first 60 pounds only cost Blue Cross $352,000! It's amasing how much weight you can lose when you're in the hospital for three months! The other ten pounds I've lost since coming home the first of August! My main goal is to get below 200 pounds. Physical therapy three times a week is helping with the weight loss. Trying to keep my blood sugar in the normal range helps also. 

I have learned the hard way, this summer, that the benifits of keeping your weight in the normal range for your body type FAR outweights the pleasure derived from taking in a lot of sugar and fats!!


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 25, 2006)

Roy - 

Mrs. Powernoodle and I discussed whether she or I had a greater desire for me not to die. I concluded that I had the greater desire, because she could always replace me, but _I couldn't replace me._

Hope your recovery continues on track.

peace


----------



## MoonRise (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmmm, hot 38 year old wife, eh?  :naughty:  :devil:

Wait, then -I'll- lose a lot of weight from MY Mrs. chasing me around to clobber me. :lolsign: 

Just kidding.

First, congratulations on recognizing that there is a problem and second, congratulations on starting to do something about it.

But as someone mentioned a few posts previously, I think you are going a bit overboard on the caloric intake restrictions, especially at the start of your efforts. You should be thinking about a long-term change in lifestyle, not just about a short-term "lose weight" plan. You might end up at your target weight of 165 pounds and end up on a maintenance caloric intake of 1500 calories, but I think that is actually a bit low for someone male of that size and weight doing even a small but reasonable amount of physical activity. I would say to check what your real average daily caloric intake was, just to get a reality check on how much you were taking in. Then, I would suggest going to a real-but-honest 2000 calories per day of "good food" and increasing your physical activity. I'll bet you'll be losing weight. Do that for a month or two, evaluate your progress, and make -slight- adjustments as needed. 

And physical activity is important to be healthy. IMHO, you can not just eat less and less to weigh less, you need to add physical activity and eat a little less in order to end up weighing less.

Smaller meals and more often meals are a good idea. It helps the body to maintain a little more even "fuel tank", both physically and mentally you know that the next meal will be soon. It also helps because the body doesn't have to store the calories from a bigger meal as fat. Yup, six small meals a day is a good plan. Breakfast, morning snack, lunch, afternoon snack, dinner, evening snack.

Next, my feeling is that a reasonably aggressive but realistic weight loss goal is no more than one pound per week. Yes, people can lose more than that in a week, but it is often not true "weight" loss but more often is fluid loss or just a temporary weight change and not a RESETTING OF THE BODY'S WEIGHT EQUILIBRIUM POINT.

If you lose more than about a pound of weight a week, the body often still has it's "weight equilibrium point" still set at the old weight. As soon as it gets a chance to, the body tries to go back to that equilibrium point. What you should be trying to do is to slowly and steadily lower that equilibrium point, and not just try to "lose weight".

Slow and steady and reset the body's weight equilibrium point in your healthier lifestyle.

Add a mix of physical activities, walking when you can, parking a few rows further away and walking that extra bit, walk up the stairs when possible,
take a stroll at lunchtime, do your aerobic activity to raise the heart rate, do some sort of strength training via weights, or machines, or push-ups, or vary it and do some of all of them. Find what works for you and do it. If the elliptical is it, great! If you want to increase your upper body strength and the ability to do push-ups, do a few small sets of push-ups multiple times a day every day. You can only do 14 push-ups and want to be able to do more? Do a set of 10-15 push-ups three times a day for a week or two regularly. Take two days off, then see how many push-ups you can do. I'd guess you will be able to do 20 at least. Your new push-up mark will then be 20, so for the next week or two, do a set of 15-20 push-ups three times a day. Repeat at new push-up mark.

Drink water. Lots and lots of plain ordinary water. Most people don't drink enough water to begin with. For the body to process water through, it takes energy. So just by drinking more water, you are forcing the body to use up more calories just to process that water. Note that it -is- possible to drink too much water and really mess up the body's electrolyte balance, but it is usually pretty tough to do so unless you are drinking something like 2+ gallons of water a day and not taking in enough electolytes.

Next, keep a real log or diary of all your caloric intake, not just the food intake. This will help you to maybe see where you might have been taking in calories that you didn't even realize. Like each 12 ounce can of soda is 100 calories each. Cut out ALL the soda, drink plain water at zero calories.

Eat more healthily, cut out the cr#p 'food', cut-out the candy and junk snacks, cut-out the 'factory' food and 'processed' food.

Now the harsher news. You are getting older, and the body doesn't respond or recover as fast as it did when you were younger. Learn to listen and evaluate your body and its response to exercise and muscle demands. Don't let the body 'snow' you and try to get you to skip some exercise because it is sore or tired or not wanting to do it. But learn when the body is 'good' sore from exercise, and when it is 'did a bit too much' sore. Also, especially if doing weight exercises either machine or free weights, if you did an honest "really-really worked the muscles to exhaustion", you may have to allow one or two days for them to recover before repeating that particular exercise. This takes a bit of honest listening to and evaluating your body and how it is responding. Do NOT try and use this as an excuse or carte blanche to slack-off! Just remember that the older body responds and recovers more slowly than a younger body, and overtraining will not get any real gains but will get you sore and discouraged.

Slow and steady reaches the goal and MAINTAINS it. :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSmono (Oct 25, 2006)

Excellent post Mike! You have the right idea... don't look at this as a "diet", but as a "life-style change"!


----------



## geepondy (Oct 25, 2006)

Watch "The Biggest Loser" (on tonight). That provides inspiration to lose weight. Those guys and gals lose weight much faster than what the experts consider healthy but man, some stunning results.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 25, 2006)

Once you've developed a healthy base of fitness again, and clearance from a doctor, consider some anaerobic fitness routines. Anaerobic cardio burns fat faster than aerobic cardio, and unlike aerobic cardio, anaerobic cardio does not burn up muscle or promote the transition of fast-twitch muscle to slow-twitch. In my experience, the addition of HIIT, tabatas, etc., to a program can really accelerate fat loss and muscle gain, in a way that will really motivate you.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Oct 25, 2006)

I have gone from a 36 inch waist to a 33 inch waist in 5 months. I still am over 200 pounds and 5/8. Quite a bit of weight loss has occured here.


----------



## lukus (Oct 25, 2006)

I've never been much out of shape, but 6 months ago I decided I needed to eat healthier. I got a VitaMix blender. Pretty expensive for a blender, but there is no comparison to the power of this one and other regular blenders I've had in the past. If you go into a smoothie shop, chances are they are using VitaMix blenders. It will turn ice into a cream. Anyway, I'm now making smoothies for breakfast and sometimes dinner 4 or 5 days of the week. I have also been making vegetable soups to take to work for lunch. I've lost a few pounds and definitely not as sluggish.


Not any way affiliated with them, just a user.

vitamix.com

P.S. Don't use this on a butcher block. The rubber feet will leave black marks that are dang near impossible to get out.


----------



## geepondy (Oct 25, 2006)

Lukus, what are the ingredients for your smoothies?


----------



## geepondy (Oct 25, 2006)

Anybody see The Biggest Loser tonight? The guy Ken who got voted off has lost 138 lbs. Wow! Anybody here have huge success stories like that? A co-worker of mine lost about a hundred or so but that's the most I've known personally.


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 25, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Anybody see The Biggest Loser tonight? The guy Ken who got voted off has lost 138 lbs. Wow! Anybody here have huge success stories like that? A co-worker of mine lost about a hundred or so but that's the most I've known personally.


I don't watch that show but one thing that always amazed me was how people could get that much overweight. I can see how it's relatively easy to pack on an extra 20, 30, even 50 pounds since that's happened to lots of people I know (myself included  ). However, the sheer volume of food you would have to eat to get to be 150 pounds overweight, not to mention the amount you would be going to the bathroom, is beyond my comprehension. I heard that to _maintain_ your weight at 350 pounds, never mind the amount you had to eat to get to that point, requires consuming 5000 to 6000 calories a day. That's _a lot_ of eating, more than enough to easily make me sick. Besides that, just the difficulty of going about daily life carrying around that much extra weight I would tend to think would be a deterrent. I find carrying 25 or 30 extra pounds to be a huge annoyance. I couldn't imagine someone not actively doing something about their weight long before they needed to loose 100 or more pounds. I remember by the time my sister was about 50 pounds overweight she was so disgusted with herself she finally got serious about trimming down. This was about 5 years ago. She's been a normal weight ever since. I think the imaginary trunk and floppy ears she saw every time she looked in the mirror had something to do with it.


----------



## lukus (Oct 26, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Lukus, what are the ingredients for your smoothies?


 
It varies with whatever fruit I happen to have. A typical one would be:
banana
1/2 dozen strawberries
1 or 2 dozen seedless black grapes
an orange or 1/4 cup of orange juice
squirt of honey
double handful of ice

I'll tried just about everything. 1/2 a sweet potato will make it smoother or creamier. Carrots or a stick of celery don't really change the flavor. Mangos are good but a bit messy. Kiwis and apples are good. 1/2 a box of vanilla pudding will make it more of a dessert.

The cool thing about the blender is that prep time is reduced a lot. I don't bother to cut the tops off the strawberries. You just rough cut the orange part of the peel off, don't worry about the seeds. The apple can go in whole, and etc... It all gets chopped up so fine it's all smoothie, it's just a little extra fiber.


----------



## KingSmono (Oct 26, 2006)

Pumaman said:


> ps. best compact dumbell system for the price http://powerblock.com/
> the super quick weight changes make working out less of a chore.



In this department, I recommend Ironmaster Quick-Lock Dumbbells. They take a hair longer to change the plates, but are cheaper, and way-more sturdy.

-Allen


----------



## Trashman (Oct 26, 2006)

JonSidneyB said:


> I have gone from a 36 inch waist to a 33 inch waist in 5 months. I still am over 200 pounds and 5/8. Quite a bit of weight loss has occured here.



That just doesn't sound right. I'm currently sporting a 38 inch waist, weight 220, and am only 5' 9.5". I don't see how you can have a 33 inch waist and still be over 200, especially if you're only 5'8". Either, you've got arms and legs like Popeye (after he's eaten is spinach), or your head must be so big you have trouble getting it through the door. I remember when I had a 33 inch waist; I was about 165 pounds.


----------



## KingSmono (Oct 26, 2006)

Trashman said:


> That just doesn't sound right. I'm currently sporting a 38 inch waist, weight 220, and am only 5' 9.5". I don't see how you can have a 33 inch waist and still be over 200, especially if you're only 5'8". Either, you've got arms and legs like Popeye (after he's eaten is spinach), or your head must be so big you have trouble getting it through the door. I remember when I had a 33 inch waist; I was about 165 pounds.



Are we talking actual inches? Or jean-sizes? Because I weigh around 140, and have a 32 inch waist... but 32-inch jeans are loose on me. Have to wear a belt. :shrug:


----------



## Trashman (Oct 26, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> Are we talking actual inches? Or jean-sizes? Because I weigh around 140, and have a 32 inch waist... but 32-inch jeans are lose on me. Have to wear a belt. :shrug:




Well, I just asked my mom, and she said if I wear a size 38, that means I've got a 38" inch waist. 

Also, just weight myself after getting out of the shower (dried off), and I'm only 216.5lbs!


----------



## Frenchyled (Oct 26, 2006)

Happy for you man, maybe those who have too much weight could they give a little to those who haven't sufficient weight ? I lose weight, but don't need to... only 140 lbs here


----------



## geepondy (Oct 26, 2006)

I find my jean waist sizes are typically a full two inches less then my actual waist size. As I have read and stated in another thread, American clothes makers are deliberately making the product bigger for a given size in response for people wishing to keep vanity in a country with a growing obesity problem.


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 26, 2006)

I went by jean size.....let me check actual waist size.


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 26, 2006)

arm - 11.5"
chest - 42"
waist - 39"
thigh - 24"
calf - 15.5"


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm getting this thing officially started on Wedn Nov 1. There is something about having start on the first day of a new month to help keep track of things. But I'm already working my way into it.

One thing is calorie count. Not that I trust them, but the Biggest Loser website says I should eat 1390 calories/day to lose weight. I was thinking 1500. One generally-accepted formula calculates my BMR (basal metabolic rate, i.e., resting caloric expenditure) to be 1900. Says its 2900 with moderate exercise.

So in theory if I do moderate exercise, I'll burn 2900 per day. If I eat 1900, I would have a 1000 deficient per day, or 7000 per week, which would translate to a 2 lbs per week loss (since a pound of fat contains 3500 calories).

I dont know if I accept that 2900 figure, as it seems a little high, but what do I know. I'm thinking of trying to stay in the 1500 - 1800 range per day. 

peace


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 29, 2006)

I use a Vitamix too. Good way is keep the fruits frozen. Buy them that way or buy fresh and cut them up yourself. The basic ingredient is the strawberry+banana, which makes just about everything else taste good; I add peaches. I haven't tried freezing the bananas though; I hear you can if you peel them first, cut them up, put them in baggies.. a little bit (a few ounces) off milk (nonfat works) makes the concoction creamier..and you need to add a tiny bit of water to cover the blender blades and get the whole mess flowing.
If you want it really cold throw in a few ice cubes. About two minutes liquifies it all in the Vitamix -- keep going to 4 or five minutes and the friction of the blades will start making the smoothie hot! (Vitamix used to advertise that you could throw a few whole tomatos into the machine and dispense hot tomato soup 4 minutes later.. (it's alot of noise to heat up soup!  )
Also a great nibble food is endame, or soy pods. Throw em frozen into boiling water for 3 mintues and they're ready. Keeps you fingers and mouth busy.


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 29, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> One thing is calorie count. Not that I trust them, but the Biggest Loser website says I should eat 1390 calories/day to lose weight. I was thinking 1500. One generally-accepted formula calculates my BMR (basal metabolic rate, i.e., resting caloric expenditure) to be 1900. Says its 2900 with moderate exercise.
> 
> So in theory if I do moderate exercise, I'll burn 2900 per day. If I eat 1900, I would have a 1000 deficient per day, or 7000 per week, which would translate to a 2 lbs per week loss (since a pound of fat contains 3500 calories).
> 
> I dont know if I accept that 2900 figure, as it seems a little high, but what do I know. I'm thinking of trying to stay in the 1500 - 1800 range per day.


I heard that long-term weight loss works _much_ better if you lose the weight very slowly. The reason for this is that you're making smaller lifestyle changes. A caloric deficit of 1000 per day might cause you to feel deprived. This in turn often results in pigging out once you reach your weight goal along with an attendent weight gain. It might be better to aim for a deficit of 200 or 300 calories a day. This can be done with no change in diet but a moderate increase in physical activity. Long-term the increased activity will be integrated into your lifestyle permanently. Of course, you would only lose about half a pound a week but the loss is more likely to be permanent.

It's impossible for an adult male of average size to feel reasonably full on 1500 calories. Your body wants to take in about 3000 but because of the modern sedentary lifestyle you only burn perhaps 2000 to 2500. That's why people gain weight. Granted, you probably _can_ feel reasonably full on a 1500 calorie a day mostly vegetarian diet but such a diet doesn't agree with everyone. I find if I don't eat some meats I feel incredibly weak. It doesn't need to be a lot, either. I like meat mainly as a small part of a larger dish rather than by itself. However, if I don't get at least this small amount of meat I find I have no energy. I tried a 100% vegetarian diet once. I was sleeping 14 hours a day. Besides that, a lot of leafy vegetables and fruits gave me chronic diarrhea. I question whether being on a vegetarian diet long-term is healthy for you. There are small amounts of trace minerals in meats which we need. While Americans especially eat far too much meat, the other extreme isn't necessarily any better for you.


----------



## cobb (Oct 29, 2006)

I need to get on the bandwagon here too. I weigh 347lbs last visit to doctors office. 44 inch waist, 54 inch chest and 22 inch arms. My legs are almost too big for my pants legs and when I use to work out regularity, they were too big for half an hour afterwards. I have to wear 4 x shirts as 3x have too short and skinny sleeves for my arms. 

I know I am fat, but going for muscle over burning fat, you eat differently, plus I find my day job adds to me eating more than necessary. Then working two jobs and having money to buy stuff and needing to do stuff, I find its rather easy to blow 3 hours between jobs.

When I was down to 195 lbs ten+ years ago I was riding a schwinn aerodyne bike 45 minutes 2 times a day and eating uncle bens rice and chicken mix, but added a can of tuna instead. I was always big and tall my whole high school career. 

My night job comes with an internal gym and they have a few schwinn aerodyne bikes, stair masters, tread mills and recumberment bikes. I am a week or so away from commiting to working out on a regular bases before starting my shift. I loved my old recumberment bike before I broke the petals off as I could lift weights while petaling. I have been a few times to test the waters and man, love the stair masters. Love the feeling of all the muscle fibers in my legs when they have been worked over hard. Plus the stair master lets you move each petal to your gate, they arent interconnected like on some machines. 

Diet is the other. You need to find what you crave that causes you to over eat. For me, its salt and protein. I deal with it by eating frenchfries covered in salt with a protein shake. Yeah, fries arent healthy, but they are cheap and easy to get at work. 

Not to mention they taste good covered in salt. I use to eat two fries, two sandwiches a day plus a shake and dinner. I know just have fries and shake for brunch, no breakfast, sandwich for supper. 

Ive also found going to cola over water makes me less hungry too. Water seems in its self to make me hungry, where as when consumed with a meal makes you fuller faster. So instead of a cola with a meal and water between meals, I do the reverse. Found I actually consume less cola a day too doing that and pants have been wanting to fall down lately on their own.


----------



## PEU (Oct 29, 2006)

I started dieting on May 22, to date I lost 27lbs  I will be more than happy when I lose another 60lb, maybe in a year, my average rate is about 5lb a month.


Pablo


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 29, 2006)

you know that "The Thousand Pound Man" (or was it 900?) doc on Discovery? 
In that show the guy said he gained the weight at the rate of only 2 pounds a week!
That's right, just 100 pounds a year, but he did it for seven years...

So if I lose a pound a week, I figure that's very good..

and the only way to tell if you are losing that pound is regular, I mean exactly the same time every day, weighing..

I lost 40 pounds that way, unfortunately, due to circumstances of stress beyond my control, I have recently gained 45 lbs.. hopefully I can lose it again....


----------



## JasonC8301 (Oct 29, 2006)

www.crossfit.com

I am in the opposite camp. I am trying to gain lean muscle mass. 4-5K calories a day and weight training ~3 times a week.


----------



## Concept (Oct 30, 2006)

Keep it up PN

I don't need to loose weight but I am really unfit and need to pull my finger out and do some exercise myself. Too many long hours at work and now I do more paper work than actual hands on stuff.


----------



## Coop (Oct 30, 2006)

I could lose some pounds too... So I might just join Powernoodle in his quest for less weight... I just have 1 little problem... My left leg is crap. I used to do a lot of mountainbiking, but had an accident, busted my left knee very badly. Now the knee is doing ok, as long as loads are straight on it, like when riding a bike, or walking forwards. But, my left ankle is also acting up, often not giving enough stability to make sure that loads are only put on my knee straight. So the only excersise I can do is walk, onroad bike riding and swimming. I walk a lot and try to use my bike instead of my car as much as possible, but it hate swimming. 

And on top of limited excersise, I work irregular hours, so I have a really strange consumption pattern. I try to eat as healthy as possible, but does anyone have any tips to keep 'damage' by irregular meals to a minimum?
I work in a 10 day cycle:
2 days earlyshift, 2 days lateshift, 2 days nightshift, 4 days off. 

I'm 1.75m (5'7) tall and weigh 112 kilo (247 lbs). 90% of fat contents is around waist area (I know, that's bad) I really do have heavy bones, when I was really active mountainbiking, I had a very little fat, little more lean muscle (emphasys on little more) but still weighed almost 95 kilo.


----------



## DavidD (Oct 30, 2006)

I am planning on re-starting a fat loss program, too. I am 6'1" and currently 285lbs. I have a body-fat scale that indicates I have 190ish lbs of lean, plus 10% (goal) fat would put target around 210lbs - so I have 75lbs fat to lose.

I would caution on too few calories. I used to weigh around 185lbs. Then I got married and went up to 210-215. I dropped using calorie restriction, weight training and cardio to 175lbs, but then zoomed to 225 shortly thereafter. Stayed at 225 as my 'new' fat set point. Couple of years later, dropped again using calorie restriction, weight training and cardio to 175lbs, but then zoomed up to 250lbs shortly thereafter. That was the worst time - it just happened - 75lbs & I wasn't overeating. Stayed at 250 as my 'new' fat set point. I'm sure I overeat sometimes, but in general, I don't. Lately, I kept a food log of normal eating, and it was always right around 3000 kcal. Not too many calories, probably low considering 190lbs of lean. Couple of years later, dropped again using calorie restriction, weight training and cardio to 225lbs, but then zoomed up to 275. Stayed at 275 as my 'new' fat set point. Getting very discouraged. Tried one last time - down to 250, up to 285. Always holding without further gains at my 'new' fat set point.

Except for my initial gaining after marriage, the only time I have EVER gained weight was AFTER losing weight. It makes me scared to try again. If I try again, will I only rebound to 300+? I can't do that!!

Weight training and cardio can't be at fault, right? So it would have to be the calorie restriction. I never kept a food log during my weight loss times, but I would estimate probably around 1500 kcals. Maybe that would okay for some, but it apparently was too low for me. Maybe you have to continue exercise at your new lower weight long enough for your fat set point to drop, but I don't know how long that would take. Weight training is suppose to increase your metabolism, but when you take away that many calories, the body still must think it is starving - lowering metabolism & raising its set point. I know, we should all exercise everyday for health, not just weight loss, but you know how hard it is to make the time - life is hectic!

Whenever I get my courage up to try again, I plan to not restrict calories. Sure, remove any bad stuff - colas, sweets, etc, but replace them with real food, so total calories stays near the same. I'm NOT going to go the low-fat route either. Just focus on making sure the fats are 'good' fats. Fats are the stuff that really satiate - so you don't feel hungry and keeps your brain from thinking you are starving.

I plan to create the calorie deficit using only weight training and cardio. It will be slower, but hopefully without the rebound weight gain.

Oh yeah, extra water is important too. Weight in pounds divided by 2 equals water per day in ounces. 285lbs/2=142.5 ounces of water per day. A gallon is 128, so for me, about a gallon and a pint per day.

Lord help me!


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 30, 2006)

DavidD,

I heard that when you go on a very calorie restricted diet your body goes into a mode where it's able to use food _much_ more efficiently. In effect, this is a survival mechanism for times when food is scarce. Some even think this same mechanism is a means to exta long life because your body gets itself into top shape while it's going into this "emergency" mode. Rats on a restricted calorie diet actually lived up to 50% longer than their peers on a regular diet. Extrapolating this might mean it's possible for humans to live to 150 instead of 100.

Anyway, the reason you gained weight after dieting should be obvious. Since your body was using the calories more efficiently then going back to a normal diet represented a calorie surplus of perhaps 1000 a day. That meant gaining ~2 pounds week until you body went back into "normal" mode. This is why I advise against severely calorie-restricted diets _unless_ you plan to stay on such a diet permanently. I may well try that one day in the interests of increasing my longevity but I wouldn't do it temporarily just to lose weight. A better approach is to aim to lose half a pound or less per week. Your body won't go into survival mode and you'll be far less likely to gain the weight (plus more) back when you stop dieting. In fact, I really don't advocate "dieting" at all. Just make gradual lifestyle changes (a little more activity, a little less food) so as to stabilize you new setpoint at a lower weight.


----------



## DFiorentino (Oct 30, 2006)

Lots of good, interesting info here. I started _caring_ about my body roughly 8 years ago. From 1998-1999 I went from 155lbs to 130lbs, back up to 157lbs (I'm 5'2"). Of couse that weight change only matters if I say I went from 20% BF to 5% BF to 3% BF respectively. At my "heaviest", I was eating anywhere between 4000 and 6000 calories. 60% protien, 30% carbs and 10% fats. Let me tell you, eating that much protien is TOUGH and expensive! I was doing only 20 minutes of treadmill 2 times a week and lifting an hour 3 times a week. My metabolism was really efficient. 

I really have no point, just throwing out another experience. No one method will work for everyone. I started out doing the Body-for-Life route, which I followed explicitely and was fairly well rewarded by it. Then as I learned my body, I developed my own plan. For me, sensible eating (I still count caloies/grams) spread across 6 meals a day works as my nutrition plan. I vary my caloric intake and balance depending whether I want to trim up for summer or bulk up over the winter (or just want to maintain). As for excercise, my body has always responded well to heavy weightlifting with minimal cardio just to help with stamina and lung functioning (I have asthma).

There's my $.02  Good luck in your (and everyone's) endeavors...

-DF


----------



## KingSmono (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow, that's great DF! You don't have any "before" and "after" pics do you? Ya know, to help motivate the rest of us??!  At 3% BF, you must be shredded...


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 31, 2006)

cobb said:


> I know I am fat, but going for muscle over burning fat,
> 
> ( ... )
> My night job comes with an internal gym and they have a few schwinn aerodyne bikes, stair masters, tread mills and recumberment bikes.



At the risk of repeating myself, since everyone ignored me the first time 

Once you've gotten a base of aerobic fitness and an okay from your doctor, consider using the aerodyne etc. in an anerobic conditioning routine (that is, HIIT routines, like tabatas, fartleks, etc). A long duration aerobic "ride" will burn fat but also muscle, and promote the switching of muscle fibers from fast-twitch to slow-twitch -- that is, it makes you relatively weaker and slower, which is why power athletes and bodybuilders use aerobics in moderation. A good variety of HIIT routines will give you the health benefits, burn much more fat in much less time, will increase fast-twitch density, and is anabolic rather than catabolic.


----------



## DFiorentino (Oct 31, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> Wow, that's great DF! You don't have any "before" and "after" pics do you? Ya know, to help motivate the rest of us??!  At 3% BF, you must be shredded...



I'll try to find them. I know I have a before and one at 130lb./5%BF because that was my body change while on the Body-for-Life program. 

-DF


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 31, 2006)

Joe Talmadge said:


> A long duration aerobic "ride" will burn fat but also muscle, and promote the switching of muscle fibers from fast-twitch to slow-twitch -- that is, it makes you relatively weaker and slower, which is why power athletes and bodybuilders use aerobics in moderation.



Joe - 

This guy, who trains bodybuilders for a living - and who is built like a brick shoothouse, told me that the #1 best way to lose fat (in his opinion) was to hit the elliptical in the morning on an empty stomach at 70% or so of max heart rate. In other words, long duration aerobics. Lance Armstrong, and his contemporaries, do quiet a bit of long duration aerobics, and I would be happy to swap bods with them too (minus the cancer surgery).

I'm not suggesting that you are incorrect; rather, there is just a whole big bunch of conflicting evidence out there for the newby fat guy. HIIT (high intensity interval training) and similar hardcore anaerobic training would pretty much kill many of us who are just starting, and the only way to get up to a fitness level where we can do HIIT is to start with weeks or months of long duration aerobics on the airdyne or elliptical.

I'm just saying. 

peace


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 1, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> Joe -
> 
> This guy, who trains bodybuilders for a living - and who is built like a brick shoothouse, told me that the #1 best way to lose fat (in his opinion) was to hit the elliptical in the morning on an empty stomach at 70% or so of max heart rate. In other words, long duration aerobics.



That guy's body is slightly better than mine. Slightly   Still, for every guy like that, there are 100 with bodies just as good, who stick with anaerobic cardio for fat loss. The scientific evidence seems to favor that as well. You can almost always find a maverick who is successful with something that's against the grain. Nevertheless, power athletes by and large do aerobics in moderation, and that is the standard wisdom in bodybuilding as well. 



> Lance Armstrong, and his contemporaries, do quiet a bit of long duration aerobics, and I would be happy to swap bods with them too (minus the cancer surgery).



Makes sense for them, they're significantly endurance athletes, so they must train endurance. They need to show a lot of power at times as well, so even though the aerobics works against the power, they have to balance both. But the key is balance -- if you only do aerobics, the natural endpoint is to have a body like a marathoner, low fat but lightly muscled. The more you move to power and anaerobic work, the more the bar moves to bodies like those on sprinters or gymnasts. Obviously as a beginner, aerobics are the right place to start; just saying that if you start to progress, there's a faster way to progress towards what you may be looking for.



> I'm not suggesting that you are incorrect; rather, there is just a whole big bunch of conflicting evidence out there for the newby fat guy. HIIT (high intensity interval training) and similar hardcore anaerobic training would pretty much kill many of us who are just starting, and the only way to get up to a fitness level where we can do HIIT is to start with weeks or months of long duration aerobics on the airdyne or elliptical.



I don't think the evidence is that conflicting, even though you managed to find a bodybuilder who says differently. That siad, I absolutely agree you shouldn't start with HIIT, I"m always careful to say, "when you've developed a base of aerobic fitness and get cleared by your doctor", that's when you shoudl look at HIIT! But if you get there, why not see for yourself? Switching to anaerobic cardio did for me exactly what the evidence said it would! Plus I think it's more fun. That's would I annoyingly preach with the zealousness of the converted


----------



## KingSmono (Nov 1, 2006)

The problem with all of this "scientific evidence", is that for every piece of scientific evidence you can find... you can find another piece of scientific evidence that contradicts it! I say just go with the common sense approach... eating healthy foods, and exercising (in any form) is better than what you're doing now. As you alter your lifestyle to make these basic changes, you get better at realizing what your body responds to.


----------



## PEU (Nov 1, 2006)

Since I started dieting I plotted my descent curve, you can check it here: http://peu.net/zapan

To convert from Kg to Lb just divide the Kilo by 0.454, for example I started at 140Kg divided by 0.454 = 308.3lbs now Im at 127.8kg / 281.5lb.

I'm 1.87m (6.13ft) tall 


Pablo


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 1, 2006)

No one cares what Powernoodle ate today, but here it is anyway:

almonds 140 calories
3/4 cup Southwestern style egg beaters (equals 3 eggs) 90 (not bad)
1 slice whole wheat toast 90
14 oz coffee with 5 teaspoon coffeemate 50 (distracts from hunger)
Lean Cuisine frozen dinner 140
half banana 40
Jello sugar free pudding cup 50 (good)
1c raisin bran with 1/2c skim 230
6oz salmon on 1 slice wheat, dijon mustard 215
jello sugar free jello cup 10 (something to eat, at almost no cals)
can of lo-fat Campbells Cream of Chicken 200 (also good over broccoli, etc.)
bag of popcorn 100
various beverages 0

Late night, instead of food: Centrum, vitamin E, selenium, 400mcg folic acid, 10mg lycopene, 81mg aspirin, diet sprite.

total 1355 calories

This is probably too low, but it is what it is.

30 minutes on elliptical at 130 - 140 bpm (~70% max heart rate)

I'm guessing thats a ~1000 calorie per day deficit, which translates to 8 lbs per month. We'll see.

peace


----------



## geepondy (Nov 1, 2006)

Powernoodle, I bet if you consistantly eat less then 1500 calories a day and get some exercise in, you'll lose more then 8 pounds a month.

Are your food choices, something you can live with after you lose the weight?

P.S. Feel free to post your food intake. Whatever it takes. I'm inspired enough from this thread so I am going to make a go at losing the 10-15 pounds to get close to my ideal weight.


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 1, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Are your food choices, something you can live with after you lose the weight?



Perhaps, but the caloric value to maintain, rather than lose, is probably in the 2500 - 2900 range, based on a moderate level of exercise that I hope to continue indefinitely irrespective of my weight. So I'm adjusting this as I go and trying to figure out what works. At this point I'm just trying to make it thru the day without blowing my calories. One think I do need to concentrate on is adding more veggies for overall good health. And a nice big salad, some broccoli or asparagus or whatever is low on the caloric and glycemic indices as well.

peace


----------



## Topper (Nov 1, 2006)

Powernoodle, some of us do care as in we wish you well so you posting what you ate and the total calories is a good thing. I am not real sure on the calorie thing (I thought 1200 was like a base minimum to survive) oh I know muscle weighs more than fat so losing fat is what you want lose the inches remain strong don't stress the weight so much.
My feeble attempt to encourage you.
I am at 190 now and 5.7 my best fighting weight (most productive) was 155/165. 
Cut me a little slack I am 47. 
Topper


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 20, 2006)

So how are things coming along with your weight loss?

I've lost just a slight bit more than when I last posted. I'm at about 190 lbs now. At about 23.5% body fat. I think at one point I was around 32-33% body fat.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 20, 2006)

hehe read the 1st post, thats pretty funny and cool that you can take it in a humorous way! Don't cut out too much fat, as then your body will pack it on because it's fat starved. But cutting out trans fats and saturated fats (fast food, pizza, etc) is good.


----------



## Concept (Dec 20, 2006)

Keep it up dude. The holiday season is upon us and there is temtation all around.


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 20, 2006)

Just keeping it real here. Had several false starts in November, but got it rolling for real on 12/01. Lost 10 lbs in December so far, and hopng for 10 lbs per month until my goal is met, which would be in March.

cheers


----------



## bitslammer (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not making good progress here. bad time of year and my willpower when it comes to food is non existent. Actually I have a very healty diet, probably need more excersize, but the cookies, candy, homeade pretzels, dips, etc., that are arriving here daily at work are tough to walk past.


----------



## MoonRise (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Powernoodle, keep up the plan and progress and keep us updated.

btw, where -are- those pics of your hottie wife? :naughty:

Again, IMO you are being a bit too agressive in your caloric restriction and weight loss rate. I would advise (and did, earlier in this thread) to try for a 1 pound per week MAX easy and sustained weight loss, with around 2000 calories per day of -good- food (2000 calories of trans-fat junk food is NOT good food, you know what I mean) and drink plenty of water.

Losing weight too fast will usually not 'reset' the body to the desired weight point, even if you diet and reach that goal weight. The slower loss rate usually doesn't trigger the body into "starvation mode" (where the body tries to become very efficient with calories) and allows you to drift the body's 'equilibrium weight point' toward your desired goal. My take is to -persuade- instead of bludgeon into submission.

Again, congratulations on the progress.


----------



## drizzle (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey, I just discovered this thread and I've been sorta kinda trying to start to diet. I'm in!

Height: 5' 11.5"
Age: 48
Weight: 241.6

I'm tempted to put in a goal weight but my goal is to be healthier all around: lose weight, eat healthy foods and exercise. I will go so far as to say I really want to get under 200 pounds and I'd like to go further than that. But I could live with a few more pounds if I was exercising and keeping fit.

I will share what has worked for me in the past. Of course, YMMV. 

First, I had a weight loss goal of 2 pounds a week. This is pretty ambitious but I usually could make it. Here is the key: Pick a weigh in day and whatever you weigh on that day, your goal is 2 pounds less. Do not worry if you didn't lose any weight before, don't try to make up for it by losing 4 pounds the next week. Avoid like the plague mapping out your weight loss beyond one week. Each week you essentially start fresh and just set the goal to lose 2 pounds by the next weigh in.

Second, consider fasting. No, this is not a crash diet kind of fast, it is a healthy fast. What I do is what I call a day+ fast. I eat a normal dinner on the night before the fast. Eat nothing and drink only water and green tea for the entire next day. Then, very important, do not eat until the morning after your fast day. That extra night is when I turn the corner and stop craving food. Often times I will wake up the next morning and not be hungry. I may not eat until lunch. Note that this is not a 24 hour fast. 24 hours isn't enough. I know this well, because I am usually still craving food at dinner time of my fast day which is 24 hours after I last ate. Give it a shot and if you don't make it don't be too hard on yourself. I don't always make it. Another tip to help you succeed in your fast. Do it on a day without a lot of hustle and bustle and without a lot of stress.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 1, 2007)

I need to lose weight, and I remembered this thread.

I was around 160-170 a few years ago, but then I started at a junior college which had fresh Chinese food in the cafeteria. I had chow mein and general chicken every day for a year. Bad idea.

I was 200 for about a year or two. Several weeks ago, I was 200, then a few weeks ago, 205, and I weighed myself a few days ago and found that I was at 210. This has to stop.

I'm thinking of trying to eat slightly less and exercising some more. My exercise "plan" is to put put some fun gadgets on my bike and then do some night cycling. This way, I'll get to use my flashlights and I won't be swimming in sweat under the nuclear light of Mr. Sun.

Any simple tips for at least stopping the gain?


----------



## iced_theater (May 2, 2007)

Consume less calories than you burn, or burn more calories than you consume....  Doesn't get much simpler than that. I need to work on that too, I'm starting to eat a lot again.


----------



## geepondy (May 2, 2007)

Wow exactly the same thing happened to me a good deal of years ago now. Went from an active summer job/lifestyle into a sit in your *** college experience with nothing but all you can eat cafeteria food. Needless to say I gained tons of weight and I bet it's a common college experience.

The post after yours has the best advice. There are many different ways to go about it. Lots of people lose weight just by dieting but I love to throw exercise in there because it keeps me more motivated but each person knows their bodies best.



TigerhawkT3 said:


> I need to lose weight, and I remembered this thread.
> 
> I was around 160-170 a few years ago, but then I started at a junior college which had fresh Chinese food in the cafeteria. I had chow mein and general chicken every day for a year. Bad idea.


----------



## Bright Scouter (May 2, 2007)

Well, I've been doing Weight Watchers for 15 weeks. As of last week's weigh in, I had dropped 39 lbs. 108 left to go to hit my "goal". It has been pretty darn easy. Their system makes it simple to eat out and find something within my "points" budget. Not hungry very often, and if I am, I have a few types of snacks around I can have between meals. My next goal is 17 more pounds by the 4th of July.


----------



## tostada (May 2, 2007)

I think you really should focus more on getting a good weight workout two or three times a week.

Personally, I run about 3-5 miles 2-3 times a week. This basically means I'm spending 24-45 min on the treadmill (or outside) on mon/wed/fri. Actually it's been more like once or twice a week for a long time. I'm really lazy. I lift for about 45 min with a buddy on mon/thurs.

I eat fast food every day. Maybe my metabolism is just good, but I'm 31, 6'0", weigh 188 lbs, my max heartrate is 205, I can bench a couple reps of 300 lbs, my pecs stick out farther than my stomach and I don't have man-boobs.

If you want to have a defined six-pack, you have to go crazy with managing your diet, but if you just want to not be fat, a huge thing is just not overeating and not snacking. Drink water if you want, or drink tons of diet soda like I do. I've seen people lose a lot of weight just by cutting out sugary drinks. And I think I avoid running into too much trouble with the fast food by never getting fries.

Cardio will make you live longer. Cardio will give you more energy. Cardio will make you lose a little weight. But it's certainly not the most important thing to do if you want to lose weight, and specifically, doing relatively intense cardio for more than about 45 min will make you lose muscle.

Of course, there's a difference between running at a decent sub-10-minute-mile pace and the kind of low-impact stuff most people you'll see at the gym do, and that low-impact stuff is an important first step to getting in shape. If you're walking at 2.5 MPH on a treadmill you don't have to worry about losing muscle or doing something wrong if you're on the treadmill an hour. I've seen really big people lose a lot of weight pretty fast by just doing low-impact and putting in hours and hours at the gym (like 2-3 hours a day, 6 days a week).

See, Cardio will make you lose weight, and eating less will make you lose weight, but you have to be very careful when you combine the two. Very careful as in you almost need to get your basal matabolism professionally tested by measuring your VO2 and VCO2 if you want to effectively do cardio while limiting your caloric intake. If you don't, it's easy to actually lose muscle and lower your metabolism.

Lifting is always a good thing to do, though. You're building muscle, raising your metabolism and burning calories while you work out, and also raising your resting metabolism by increasing muscle mass. If your diet isn't planned perfectly, it doesn't really matter. If you don't eat enough, you'll lose weight, you just won't build much muscle. If you eat too much, you'll build muscle, but you won't lose much weight, but that muscle will still be there and burning more calories even while you're sleeping.

Here's a silly pic:






Like I said, I'm really lazy, and I could stand to actually do a sit-up or two and lose a little bit of love handle. I'm certainly no fitness genius. I'm just saying if you're not going to micro-manage everything, make sure you get a decent amount of weight training in and things will probably work out better.

Now I'm off to get the Long John Silver's #7 combo with an extra piece of fish and cole slaw instead of fries.


----------



## gromit (May 2, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> Has a bloated, fat pumkin head like Ted Kennedy.
> 
> 
> peace




That is a picture that I don't want to think about


----------



## gadget_lover (May 3, 2007)

The eating less is never a problem in the short term. The hard part is to continue eating less for teh rest of your life. I've made tow discoveries that I'll pass on (for what they are worth).

The first is the concept of portion control. If you are simply aware of the size of your portions, you will avoid those meals that are 1200 calories that you thought were "healthy". Portion control is the reason that so many different diets work without regard to the actual food included in the diet. You can eat a good, satisfying meal with the 6 oz "petite" steak instead of the 16 oz Man Sized, for instance. 

As you get used to eating a 6 oz of this and 4 oz of that, it becomes the portion size that your stomach expects pretty fast. I find that after a month my stomach shrinks and I feel stuffed if I go to a restaurant and clean my plate. My ex wife had an interesting technique for eating out. She'd ask for an extra plate and move the excess food to that plate.

Making exercise routine is the other secret. It does not matter what the exercise is as long as it's routine so you can keep doing it. An after dinner stroll with your spouse; Riding a bike to the park; Geocaching; hiking; bowling; golf..... It does not matter as much what the activity is as long as you do it regularly.

My routine exercise is to use a stationary bike in the evening after dinner while watching a 1/2 hour show on my TiVo (22 minutes) followed by sit ups (the Bean) and a ski simulator (The Gazelle) for another 20 minutes. My "Fun" exercise is to hunt geocaches (www.geocaching.com). By parking the car 1/2 mile to a mile from the cache, I walk a mile or two every day that there is good weather. I'm never in the same area twice, so the walk is always interesting.

I'm not really trying to lose weight, per se. I'm just tired of having a waist that is bigger than my hips. This causes my jeans to fall off constantly. I've lost 25 lbs over 4 months and my waist is now the same size as my hips. I figure if I drop another 5 to 10 lbs I'll be able to drop to wear a 36 inch waist and have pants that stay up. (Yeah!)

So in recap, if you eat the same SIZE portions all the time, it's easy to do and is easy to keep up. If you establish a routine that has you moving more, it will make the difference over time.


Daniel


----------



## chimo (May 3, 2007)

There's some very good advice here.



gadget_lover said:


> The eating less is never a problem in the short term. The hard part is to continue eating less for teh rest of your life. I've made tow discoveries that I'll pass on (for what they are worth).
> 
> The first is the concept of portion control. If you are simply aware of the size of your portions, you will avoid those meals that are 1200 calories that you thought were "healthy". Portion control is the reason that so many different diets work without regard to the actual food included in the diet. You can eat a good, satisfying meal with the 6 oz "petite" steak instead of the 16 oz Man Sized, for instance.
> 
> ...


----------



## geepondy (May 3, 2007)

Bright Scouter you deserve congratulations and accolades. If it's easy for you then all the better but it still takes vision, dedication and persistence.



Bright Scouter said:


> Well, I've been doing Weight Watchers for 15 weeks. As of last week's weigh in, I had dropped 39 lbs. 108 left to go to hit my "goal". It has been pretty darn easy. Their system makes it simple to eat out and find something within my "points" budget. Not hungry very often, and if I am, I have a few types of snacks around I can have between meals. My next goal is 17 more pounds by the 4th of July.


----------



## DavidD (May 4, 2007)

tostada said:


> See, Cardio will make you lose weight, and eating less will make you lose weight, but you have to be very careful when you combine the two. Very careful as in you almost need to get your basal matabolism professionally tested by measuring your VO2 and VCO2 if you want to effectively do cardio while limiting your caloric intake. If you don't, it's easy to actually lose muscle and lower your metabolism.


Interesting. Never thought about it like that before, but it seems to make sense. Hunter/gatherer days: If you have to work longer (cardio) to find your food, but still find enough, your body doesn't switch starvation mode & lower metabolism. If food is local but scarce, maybe you eat less (but an okay amount) and don't do any longer work (cardio), you still don't switch to starvation mode. BUT, if you have to work longer (cardio) AND end up getting less than normal amount of food, your body knows it has to prepare and conserve = lowers metabolism. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 4, 2007)

From the Best of RHF: Random selections
http://www.netfunny.com/cgi-bin/randomurl/rhf/jokes/general.html
Stress Diet (from sci.med)
[email protected] (Steve Robiner)
(laugh)

The following diet has been circulated at one of the local clinics. Some may find it stimulating.

BREAKFAST: --------- 1/2 grapefruit 1 slice whole wheat toast 8 oz skim milk

LUNCH: ------ 4 oz lean Broiled chicken breast 1 cup steamed zucchini 1 Oreo Cookie Herb tea

MID-AFTERNOON SNACK: ------- Rest of package of Oreos 1 qt. rocky road ice cream 1 jar hot fudge

DINNER: ------- 2 loaves garlic bread Large pepperoni & mushroom pizza Large pitcher beer (any brand - it all comes from the same horse, anyway) 3 Milky Way bars Entire Sara Lee cheesecake - direct from freezer.


DIET TIPS


1. If no one sees you eat it --- it has no calories.
2. If you drink a diet soda with a candy bar they cancel each other out.
3. When eating with someone else, calories don't count if you both eat the same amount.
4. Food used for medicinal purposes NEVER counts such as: Hot Chocolate, Brandy, Toast and Sarah Lee cheesecake.
5. If YOU fatten up EVERYONE ELSE around you--then YOU look thinner.
6. Movie related foods don't count because they are simply part of the entire entertainment experience and not part of one's personal fuel, such as Milk Duds, popcorn with extra butter, and Junior Mints.


----------



## tostada (May 5, 2007)

*gadget_lover*:

Yeah, portion control is the one place where almost every diet agrees. It's fascinating when I think of gastric bypasses. People are paying a lot of money and having a very serious surgery because they can't control their portions. I'm not saying we should make fun of anyone who makes such a serious decision to better themselves, but it's a little crazy.

Every diet I can think of that I've read advocates having several small meals. That's a tough one to do! I usually only have two meals a day and no snacks, but most diets recommend five small meals. I guess if I did more cooking for myself I could just carry around little tupperware snacks more often.

I often go through phases of drinking Slim-Fast for one of my meals a day just because it's simple.

I'm sure I'd be in better shape if I ate several small meals instead of two relatively large ones a day. I basically have to time my running workouts around my dinner, because I don't really have any energy before I eat, then after I eat I'll get a huge cramp or make myself sick if I run without waiting about an hour.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 22, 2007)

Over the Spring quarter, I tried to eat better, and I also took a Badminton and a Golf class. I've gone down to 200, then back up to 204. Since the quarter ended, I haven't excercised much or really stuck to healthier foods, but when I weighed myself a couple hours ago, I was 195! :duh2:

I never did start night biking, because I tried making two bike light setups in a row, and neither one worked out. Hopefully, I'll think of something.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 22, 2007)

Funny that TigerhawkT3 bumped this thread since I was thinking about it today. Anyway, after holding at 190 to 200 for the last 5(?) years I decided to finally get serious about losing weight. Since I _know_ I would feel deprived cutting my caloric intake I decided instead to increase my activity level. I was surprised after putting my cycling records for the last few years into a spreadsheet that I haven't even ridden 500 miles the last few years:

1981 1702.2
1982 4048.0
1983 3654.0
1984 3874.6
1985 3905.9
1986 4003.9
1987 2570.9
1988 1841.8
1989 1261.4
1990 2485.8
1991 5001.5
1992 2443.6
1993 2307.2
1994 2469.3
1995 1561.9
1996 1321.9
1997 1632.6
1998 1721.7
1999 1132.8
2000 850.7
2001 1080.5
2002 883.5
2003 677.8
2004 516.6
2005 412.7
2006 415.3

I think it's fairly obvious from looking at this why I've gained weight. :green: Anyway, I'm figuring that by not changing my diet but cycling maybe 3 hours a week more than I have in the last few years I should lose roughly a pound a week. 3 extra hours at the average speeds I usually ride is maybe about 45 to 50 miles above and beyond what I usually do. I'll aim to do at least 75 miles a week for good measure, more if I'm feeling good that week. My ultimate goal is to get down to about 150 to 160 (I'm 5'9"). Anyway, I've been doing the extra riding for the last few weeks. If nothing else I feel stronger than I've felt in years. I'll weigh myself once my pants start to feel loose. Hopefully I'll have positive news to add to this thread in the coming months.



TigerhawkT3 said:


> I never did start night biking, because I tried making two bike light setups in a row, and neither one worked out. Hopefully, I'll think of something.


With all the great, highly efficient LEDs out these days it shouldn't be too hard to make something decent. Right now I'm using a plastic formerly halogen light modded with 28 Jeled 50Ks. I may make something with 2 or 3 Q4 Crees since my current light is more flood than throw. Don't give up on night riding. It's the best time to ride. I love the cleaner air and less traffic. In summers it's really the only time where the temperature is at least tolerable.


----------



## geepondy (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow JTR, those are some impressive mileage numbers. 5k in one year. I consider myself a casual/recreational biker and I've never hit 2000 miles. When you're biking a lot, how long is a typical ride and what is your longest? I did a 70 mile ride once but that was way back in my college days and out of necessity. Now if I go out and do 30, it's considered a pretty long ride for me these days. Also my hybrid has replaced my racer/road bike as the main bike of choice.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 22, 2007)

jtr1962 said:


> Funny that TigerhawkT3 bumped this thread since I was thinking about it today. Anyway, after holding at 190 to 200 for the last 5(?) years I decided to finally get serious about losing weight. Since I _know_ I would feel deprived cutting my caloric intake I decided instead to increase my activity level. I was surprised after putting my cycling records for the last few years into a spreadsheet that I haven't even ridden 500 miles the last few years:
> 
> 1981 1702.2
> 1982 4048.0
> ...


Wow, you bike a lot. :huh:

The problem with my bike light builds isn't the technology, it's that  . Still, I'll keep on trying my ideas and eventually something will work.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 22, 2007)

geepondy said:


> Wow JTR, those are some impressive mileage numbers. 5k in one year. I consider myself a casual/recreational biker and I've never hit 2000 miles. When you're biking a lot, how long is a typical ride and what is your longest? I did a 70 mile ride once but that was way back in my college days and out of necessity. Now if I go out and do 30, it's considered a pretty long ride for me these days. Also my hybrid has replaced my racer/road bike as the main bike of choice.


The funny thing about the year I hit 5000 miles was that I was about 14 miles short on December 31 when suddenly heavy snow started coming down just as I was about to go for a ride. I was royally pissed because I wanted like hell to hit 5000 and I was so close. The snow thankfully stopped so I got in a quick 15 mile ride.

When I'm in good cycling form my typical rides are about 20 to 30 miles, perhaps 40 when I'm feeling really good, so 30 miles is actually a pretty long ride for me as well. The most miles I've ridden in one day was 80, but it was in two stretches. The longest in one shot was I think around 60. I'd like to do 100 miles in one shot but in the city that's really hard for a variety of reasons. I'd need a clear run where I don't need to slow or stop for obstacles/lights every few blocks (the constant accelerating back up to speed saps a lot of energy). Without the obstacles I can really fly. I remember back in college in NJ when I had a clear run and covered 10 miles in 25 minutes (and that was way before I reached my peak fitness in the early 1990s). My high mileage totals were mostly from consistently riding on every day when the weather was conducive (i.e. no precipation, temperature higher than 25°F but lower than 90°F). If not for rain/snow, I may well have had 6000 or 7000 mile years.

Right now I'm just trying to get back up to a consistent 2000 to 3000 miles per year. I figure if my rides average 15 miles on the 200 or so days which are conducive to riding I can probably do it.

My next bike will definitely be a velomobile, but I'm still waiting for the prices to come down to Earth. Right now I'm riding a vintage-1980s Raleigh racer with a crappy rear wheel, downtube shifters, a finicky rear derailleur, and a minor crack in the frame. I guess the bike's state kind of matches my own so it's fitting. Actually, the condition of the bike is one thing keeping me from longer rides. I'm worried something might crap out and strand me 15 or 20 miles from home, so I mostly do local circuits keeping within a few miles of home. Yes, that gets kind of boring since I'm an explorer by heart.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, I'm going to bring this one back to the top again. I hit my goal for July 4th. I had wanted to be down 56 lbs by then. I was down between 60 and 65 although I think I was dehydrated at weigh in that was probably a couple pounds artificially high.

We were heading to Florida to do the theme parks. The last few years I could not fit some of the coasters, so my son had to ride alone. My goal was to be able to ride everything with him this year. Mission successful! 

We were going for two weeks and were not going to try to eat on the the WW plan during that time. We intended to share meals as much as we could to cut our portion size down. But that was it. I knew I would gain, but it wasn't too bad. I'm up a little over 5 lbs from my lowest. 

I'm back eating on plan again this week and plan to continue until I hit my goal. I figure by next summer, I might be ready for the beach. Or a cruise.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 26, 2007)

Del, that is very impressive. 

Time for me to come clean. I did not lose any weight since starting this thread, but restarted the weight-loss plan three days ago. Just keepin' it real for all of you who are like me and have started a diet 37 times without success. 

I don't want to get over confident, but after 3 days I feel that I'm getting into a groove. Have lost 3 lbs. A step in the right direction. You guys like Del who have lost 50-60 lbs make me think that my 34 lbs goal is do-able. I'm back to doing 1500 - 1800 calories per day, with 30 minutes on the elliptical machine while watching the DVD player. Currently at 196 lbs. 

Mrs. Powernoodle is 137 lbs, which doesn't make her a hippo, but she is starting Weight Watchers today so things don't start to slide out of control as she approaches age 40. 

right on


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 26, 2007)

how can a 245 lb. guy (somewhat like myself) who lies about his weight give weight losing advice? Like this: 
First off I don't want to hear about 3 lbs. that's insignificant, you can gain or lose that sweating or drinking water..unless you're weighing yourself very accurately at the exact same moment everyday, and your meals and bathroom habits are always the same..let me know when you make a 5 lb change, at least. This may take 3 weeks. About 2 lbs a week is a good rate of loss, and it will stay off longer than faster loss.

my 2 ozs...

If you think this rate of is too slow, consider that those 1,000 lb. guysyou see on TV, you know; the ones in hospitals, trying to lose the weight; these guys started out at normal weights, and started eating, alot. They gained weight at only about 2 lbs. a week, but, for 7 years!

me, my food intake is healthy but I haven't been exercising, at all, just got a new inner tube for my bicycle, so I'll get to that today.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 26, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> If you think this rate of is too slow, consider that those 1,000 lb. guysyou see on TV....


You mean like this guy, who peaked at an astonishing _1234 pounds_. WARNING: Gross human elephant photo!!!


----------



## Bright Scouter (Jul 26, 2007)

I have lost weight many ways over the years. What has been said before is right. You have to burn as many calories as you take in to maintain. If you get enough excersize, you can eat more calories. When I was young and active, I could eat whatever I wanted. Now I can't. 

I did Atkins for a while and I lost big. And my cholestorol came way down. But my wife couldn't lose on it. So, she started weight watchers last year and it worked for her. I started it the first of the year and I never expected it to work for me so well. Following their plan, I can lose consistently and not be hungry. I tend to eat much more healthy foods since they cost me less points. That's probably why I am not hungry. But it works. If I don't lose weight one week, it is ALWAYS because I wasn't honest with myself and ate too much that week. It's only happened twice this year so far. 

But I am also walking at least every other night and trying to lift weights every other. I'm not as consistent as I hope to be eventually, but I know I need to do both. I was always a lifter until hernias stopped that years ago. Now I want to get muscles back in shape at the same time I lose the weight.

I will come clean. I started at 331 lbs. I was down to 271.8 as of June 28th which is the last day I weighed in before a few weeks in Disneyworld. I know I will probably have gained some, but I hope not much. But, I went back to it on Monday and will keep at it. We'll see tonight how I do. Wish me luck.

My goal according to WW is 184. Not sure I can make that, but I am going to try. I have lost 10 inches off my waist. For the first time in a long time I no longer have to shop in a big men's store. Don't get me wrong, I'm still fat. But I am much better. And walking around Disney was a piece of cake compared to last year!

I guess the nice thing about WW is that since you tend to eat more healthy foods, it helps your body besides the weight loss. My wife is diabetic without insulin. She has kept her blood sugar under 100 for the last few months and it is because of the healthy eating and the weight loss. I go in for my annual physical tomorrow afternoon. I am actually looking forward to that for a change!

It can be done people. Eat healthier, not crazy, just healthier. Exercise more. Not all the time, just more. And at least consider WW if you are having a hard time on your own. 

Power, I'll be curious how your wife likes the WW. We do.


----------



## Lightraven (Jul 26, 2007)

I decided a month ago to drop a few pounds for the first time in my life. I referred back to this thread for some calorie information. I started with a 2000/calorie per day limit. I lost three pounds, then stopped losing. I decided to really cut back to 1600 calories per day. No special diet, I eat all the same mix of junk food, crackers/chips/fries, cereal, sandwiches, tacos/burritos/nachos, pizza and fruit I always have--just a lot less. I tracked calories scrupulously.

Over 5 days of 1600 calories (and my running 4.5 miles 4 days per week, which I've done for most of my adult life), I dropped four more pounds to my target weight--which gives me a Body Mass Index of about 21 (In my 20s, I was about 19.6). It happened so quickly, it was a bit anticlimactic. I noticed that drinking a latte seemed to help control the hunger. Something to do with the caffeine? Days when I didn't drink any coffee, I felt a lot hungrier--though the calories was always 1600. Anybody know anything about this? To my surprise, running days were no worse for hunger than non-running days. Even at 1600 calories, I don't feel sluggish or lethargic, just hungry at the end of the day.

I'm going to do 1600 for another day or two and see what happens. Then, I'll set some type of maintenance calorie limit. I'm not even close to overweight, but my dad's side of the family has some history of heart disease, so I'm not taking chances.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 27, 2007)

that's odd, usually 'they' say coffee, in the long term, increases your appetite since it raises your metabolism and hurries the food through your system. Short term stimulant effect of coffee tempoarily reduces hunger, though.. that's the lore...how much coffee are we talking about? and when?


----------



## Lightraven (Jul 27, 2007)

At first, I was only drinking a 12 ounce latte, which is a shot of cappucino mixed with milk, sugar/flavored syrup twice a week in the mornings (11 AM) of my days off work.

Those days, I often didn't feel hungry enough to eat a full 2000 calories that I was limiting myself to. On July 8, I ate 2080 calories, no coffee. On July 9, I drank a tall toffee nut latte from Starbucks that morning and ate 1880 calories. On July 10, I didn't drink any coffee and went over my calorie limit with 2133 calories.

On July 12, I had a tall white chocolate latte from Starbucks and ate only 1747 calories. On July 13, I didn't drink any coffee and ate 2011 calories.

On July 5, I only ate 1420 calories--consisting of a latte, 2 bowls cereal/milk, Ben and Jerry's ice cream, chips and salsa and lemonade--I'm no health food nut. 

When I cut back to 1600 calories, I was initially pretty hungry, but I started drinking a 12 oz latte every morning, which seemed to help. By the end of the day, I was hungry but not starving.


----------



## Lee1959 (Jul 28, 2007)

I started cutting back drastically on caloric intake 3 months ago, ordered a Bowflex Extreme, and started using it every day. 3 months later I have lost 37 pounds, I am pleased .


----------



## geepondy (Jul 28, 2007)

Lee that's cool, that's a very good accomplishment and the fact that you were doing strength exercises while losing weight means I bet you lost more fat and less muscle mass. Accolades, I'm sure it took a good amount of discipline on your part. Have you monitored your percentage of body fat during the weight loss? When I lost 40-50 pounds four or five years ago, I monitored my percentage of body fat. At the beginning, despite dropping pounds, I didn't drop much percentage of body fat. Towards the end, maybe the last 10-12 pounds, I started to incorporate weight training and although the pounds didn't go down much more, the percentage of body fat really took a nose dive.

Regarding the coffee. I have read that when you sleep less, you eat more in attempt to energy compensate for lack of sleep so I wonder if drinking coffee may rev you up so you'll eat less?

Our work secretary has been participating in Weight Watchers for a few months now. It is not easy for her to lose weight and she typically would lose one half to one and a half pounds a week. She is only on 21 points a day which I think is real low. I think a weight watchers point is only like 50 or 60 calories. So over the fourth of July week, she said she had a couple of pretty bad days where she didn't bother counting points and she was dreading the weekly weigh in. That weigh in she had lost 3 pounds, the most ever in a week. So maybe there is credence to the eat more, weigh less thoughts.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 28, 2007)

I have to eat nealy 10 000 cals a day to maintain 300 Lbs.
I cant think of 1500 in a day.

If /when the time comes I give up bodybuilding/powerlifting...It will be hard to eat like a "normal" person for sure.

Best of luck MR. Noodle !!

You may want to google Coconut oil , if your dont already use it.

Few "normals" know about this oil. EVERY pro takes this because it works.

I lowered my fat % off season from 15% to 12% with just a bit of this thermogenic oil.No change in died or workouts.
http://www.alternative-healthzine.com/html/0108_2.html

some info here.I actually get warm just after using it.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, we went to Disney World for two and a half weeks and ate very well. Gained some weight. But, I am now down lower than I was before we left. As of last night I had lost 65 lbs. One of WW's goals is a 10% reduction in body weight. That makes my second 10%. So, a few weeks at Disney eating everything in sight and I lost it back in about 3 weeks. 

Progress is slow and I have a long way to go, but I can do it.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Oct 29, 2007)

Another update,

Slow and steady since August. Last week I had lost 81 lbs. I figure I have about another 65 or so to go. Hoping to get down 100 by the end of they year. I started WW in January, so that would be 100lbs in a year.

I am back into lifting weights and am walking when the weather is ok. Once the snow hits, it will probably be back to the elliptical machine.


----------



## Greta (Oct 29, 2007)

BrightScouter.... good for you!! :twothumbs WeightWatchers is great, isn't it? Alot of people think it's too slow but from my own personal experience and I'm sure you'll agree, it's slow but it's *GONE!!!* and it is a much healthier way to lose weight. My husband and I both started WW at the beginning of the year as well. Neither of us had alot to lose as I had done it before and lost 45 lbs. (and kept off all but 5 of it) and my husband is pretty active but hit mid-40's and is competing with 20-30 year olds for SWAT positions...  .... Anyway, for both of us, our 10% was the same as our goal. He hit goal in a few months and I got about 5 lbs away. The funny part was watching him be so surprised at what he *COULD* eat! :laughing: 

Then after having gotten comfortable with our eating habits and weight, we both quit tobacco... me, smoking... him, copenhagen. We both put about 10 lbs. back on. Not bad really.... (it was the Jolly Ranchers.... ) .... but now we're back to counting points and getting rid of the weight again... and tobacco free. It's not easy... but it can be done. And I commend you and congratulate you on your dedication and stick-to-it-ive-ness. Pretty awesome accomplishment!!


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 29, 2007)

Mrs. Powernoodle has lost about 15 lbs in the same number of weeks on WW. She's at around 123 lbs now. :thumbsup: My weight loss has been very slow, with many ups and downs, but I'm down to 185 with about 20 more to go.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Oct 30, 2007)

Sasha and Powernoodle,

Sounds good for both of your families. WW is slow, but like you said, it works. And with exercise added in, it goes a little quicker. But the big thing is what you can eat on their plan. It's about compromises. There are very few places we go for lunch that I can't eat on the plan. i And even when I can't, I can make up for it the rest of the day or week and not really hurt my weight loss. 

Sasha, we have never been smokers, but I can't imagine trying to lose weight AND stop smoking. Kudos to you two for that.

I'm just disappointed I waited until I was middle aged to do this. It has made hiking with the scouts so much easier! I'm even thinking about trying to get into good enough shape by next summer to do a high adventure base again. We'll see.


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are some things I learned from my first (and hopefully only) diet (mileage may vary):

1. To lose weight, you must be hungry, sometimes. I think this is human survival mechanism in action. It drives people to find and eat food when weight loss starts to occur.

2. Calories carry. This means that a large calorie meal will satisfy for a while, while a small calorie snack will not--no matter what it is (except coffee). Small, frequent snacks never did the trick for me. Even high fiber snacks like apples didn't satisfy hunger as much as they just gave me an upset stomach. At least with one large pizza lunch, I knew I'd be satisfied until the end of the day. Also, calories seem to carry into the next day. A big calorie day would usually have me eating a lot less the next day.

3. You get accustomed to less food. I found myself wanting less food after a few weeks. I didn't feel like eating the same size portions I used to.

4. You have to break with many eating habits--both in timing of your eating and the amounts. Don't let McDonalds or anybody else tell you what to order--get the items you want in the size you want. Eat when you are hungry, not just because "it's about time for breakfast/lunch/dinner." 

5. Front load your calories. I tried spreading out the calories through the day (with some right before bed), but since I was working a potentially dynamic job, I decided it made more sense to eat all my calories in the first half of the day, so I had energy. I'd be hungry going to bed, but once I was asleep it didn't matter.

6. Sugar soda has a ton of calories. I was drinking about 500 calories out of 1600 per day.

7. Weight loss occurs in sudden spurts. I'd go a week without any loss, than over a weekend, I dropped about 4 pounds, blowing right through my goal. Kinda spooky, so I don't know if that is the best way to do things. In retrospect, 1600 daily calories with 16 weekly miles of running was a bit spartan, if not exactly starvation. It definitely dropped pounds fast, but I could slow it down next time.

Question: How is everybody deciding what their target weight is?


----------



## Bright Scouter (Oct 31, 2007)

For now, I am going by WW. For a couple of reasons. First, if you go by either their goal weight, which is pretty much the published standard, you are free at meetings from then on. so long as you stay withing a couple pounds of goal and weigh in at least once a month. Or, if a doctor gives you a prescribed weight as a goal, WW accepts that. Same conditions on being free. Second, I figure I will know better when I get down near their goal, what I think my goal should be. I still have about 65 lbs to go to get to that goal. After I am under 200, I will evaluate how I feel and look and talk with the doctor then. 

So for me, I have a goal that is, temporarily, determined by the Weight Watchers system.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just thought I'd mention that I've jumped on the weight loss band wagon! So far, since sometime in July, probably near the end, I've lost between 25 and 30lbs. Twenty to twenty-five more to go. I'm aiming for 170 in the morning (which is when I weigh myself.)

I didn't start with any kind of declaration that I'd lose x amount of weight. I had already been playing table tennis three times a week for about year, so I had been getting some exercise, but I wasn't losing any weight and had actually gained since I had started playing. I had long noticed that I was eating when I wasn't hungry. I'd eat 1st breakfast, a snack, sometimes 2nd breakfast, first lunch, second lunch, dinner, and snack for the rest of the night. I'd sometimes eat a full 1000 calorie meal at midnight! (mostly cereals, fortunately) I noticed that the community pool was open during summer (something that I had forgotten) and I started swimming on two of the days that I wasn't playing TT. Right around the same exact time, I felt like eating soup, since I wanted to eat, but wasn't really hungry, so I bought some light soup from the Chinese restaurant inside of the Albertson's (they make great soup. None of it is salty, not even the hot and sour.). I think, I bought the soup three days in a row. After about a week, I noticed I had dropped like five pounds. After a couple of weeks of swimming, I started swimming for 30 to 50 minutes after playing table tennis, also. I lost more weight and became somewhat excited and a little more focused. The community pool, which was open from 8 to 9pm closed after summer and I started swimming at the local college. Now, though, I just swim on Mondays and Wednesdays (it's closed before and after table tennis, and I'm too lazy to get up early in the morning to swim before work), but I swim more. I usually just plan to swim about mile (70.4 laps is a mile's distance, so I figure I'll swim 72), but I always end up swimming more. Also, I fixed the flats on my bike, after several years of meaning to do so, and I started riding at night. For the past couple of weeks, my right arm has been bothering me, so I ride before swimming (I missed one day), to insure that I get a satisfactory amount of exercise done, just in case I have to quit swimming early because of my bothersome arm.

As for eating, the biggest losses came when I mainly ate Lean Cuisine meals for lunch and dinner. I haven't been counting calories completely, but I do keep a estimate in mind. For breakfast, I'll often eat a packet of Quaker Lower Sugar instand oatmeal, or a packet of Quaker Weight Control instant oatmeal and some Dannon's Light and Fit yogurt, or Ralph's brand Carb Smart yogurt. I'll mix it up, though. Sometimes, I'll eat a bacon and egg w/cheese sandwich and yogurt. I put it on whole wheat bread ("light" - 40 calories per slice) and only use two slices of bacon. I'll even eat a good sized chorizo and egg burrito, sometimes, but I use soy chorizo, which tastes about the same, but has much less fat and calories, and use only one whole egg in it and one or two more egg whites. I sprinkle the cheese lightly (not like I used to, which is *heavily*....oh boy, I looove cheese!) and I'll use a Mission "Carb Balance" tortilla, which is packed with fiber, or a Mission "Multigrain" tortilla, which is still good tasting. 

Anyway, there's a lot more I could say about my diet and exercise habits and techniques, but it's getting late, so I'll stop here.

Ok...maybe a few more lines...

I used to subscribe to Muscle and Fitness many years ago, and learned a lot about sports and fitness nutrition, and for the past two or three years I've subscribed to Men's Health, which also covers much of the same (and a lot, lot more). One interesting study that was quoted in a recent issue was one where some university did an 8 week experiment on two groups of runners. The first ran for 40 minutes at a moderate pace. The second alternated a short sprint with a slow run, I think it was 8 or 12 seconds sprinting and then 8 or 12 seconds slow running. After the 8 weeks, the 20 minute sprint/slow run group lost 3x as much fat. I've been applying a similar principle to the last 10 - 30 minutes of my swimming routine. Sometimes, I'll freestyle sprint one length and slow breast stroke back, or sometimes I'll sprint have the pool and swimming slowing the other half, or sometimes I do something similar, but different. This same type of technique can be applied to most any workout routine.

I'm not too sure, exactly, what weight I started out at, because for a while I didn't really want to get on the scale. Everybody seemed to notice my weight gain, though, some telling me that I looked like I was 8 months pregnant! I do know that I've seen the scale read 226 or 228, but I don't remember at what time of the day that was. It may have been at night, after pigging out. This morning, the scale read 194. Many people have commented on my weight loss, too. One guy that I see several times a week at my table tennis club just noticed last week, asking me, " have you lost a lot of weight? I can tell because you look taller!" 

Best thing is, I never go hungry! I just eat differently. One of the biggest changes is stopping eating when I feel fine or full. Also, a big change, besides eating a lot less fat is eating a lot less sugar and eating less (close to none) "white" foods -- you know, white breads, pastas, rice and starchy foods, in an effort to try to not spike my blood sugar so much throughout the day. (although, if you're doing lots and lots of really heavy (weight) lifting and you've totally killed your muscles, spiking your blood sugar with simple sugars is probably what you want to do (after lifting), in order to swing your muscles from a catabolic state back into an anabolic state.)


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 16, 2007)

God, I could write a book on how to lose weight, I have been dealing with it for some time now. Bottom line is people are just lazy. Get off your butt and go out and do something do not sit there and whine about it, just do it. 

I put on 100lbs after I snapped my leg and I went from 330pounds to 270pounds in three months. It was simple and all it takes is some will power and motivation on your part. 

Everyday I mountian bike 30miles plus, never under 30 miles. After that I go and do either 100pound sand bag exercises for an hour or 200 pound tire flipping and dragging for an hour. 

Then before I go to work I go and grab a three to four mile run. 

The day I let myself relax, I do 50 push ups, 50 jumping jacks and then 50 situps all in a row. After you complete this rest for 20 seconds and then repeat the cycle for four more times. That is my easy day my day to relax. 

My workout's are very different than others and I have a different outlook on how to accomplish weight loss goals. I see some people that say eat right and then go for a walk. 

Sure that is good for you no question there, but I mean is it really doing anything to help you get where you want to be? Most likley not, it will take a long period time to really see any results. 

I helped my sister boyfriend loss 35 pounds in two months and he has kept if off for over two years now, he eats right and does workout routines I lay out for him. 

Like I said I could write a damn book about losing weight, to me it is simple and I know for some that is hard to believe but only you can make the change and by pushing yourself everyday your body will reward you. You only get one go around in this life and why not while you here, find out what your body is able to do?

You push your cars to the max, you do your job to the max, you try to do the best thing you can for just about everything you do in life, but when it comes to your body, you half a** it and cut corners. 

Don't cheat yourself, work hard, train hard and push your self and the results will poor in. 

NOW get off your a$$ and do something.......

Sorry to be harsh I just got back from my bike ride. 

PS: I'm 5'11" 200pounds even now. I lost 130pounds in under a year.


----------



## jtr1962 (Nov 16, 2007)

djblank87 said:


> My workout's are very different than others and I have a different outlook on how to accomplish weight loss goals. I see some people that say eat right and then go for a walk.
> 
> Sure that is good for you no question there, but I mean is it really doing anything to help you get where you want to be? Most likley not, it will take a long period time to really see any results.


I personally agree with your philosophy here. The problem with losing weight without greatly increasing physical activity is that you have to reduce your calorie intake to an unnaturally low level which is difficult to sustain over the long haul. 1500 calories a day feels inadequate to anyone except maybe a small 4'8" female. Everyone has a certain amount of food that they feel comfortable eating each day. You probably can do little to change that long term. All you can do is increase your activity level so that you burn off what you eat, plus extra if you're trying to lose weight. People are really surprised by how many calories exercise can burn. A hard hour on the bike can burn well over 1000 calories, for example. Add in a few miles of fast walking, and that's 1500 calories which otherwise wouldn't have been burned. Do this even three times a week, and you're already losing over pound (assuming that before the exercise you neither gained nor lost weight). I'll probably end the year with 1200 or 1300 miles of cycling under my belt, most of it since I started pushing myself in July. Once I'm back to about 3000 miles a year maintaining a proper weight shouldn't be problem. Unfortunately, weather and flat tires conspire to limit my cycling. My airless tires haven't yet arrived after being on order for over 2 months. That'll solve at least one problem. 

One thing making weight loss hard besides the resistance of people to heavy physical activity is the kind of foods available. Often healthy, less caloric food costs way more than junk which just fills you up. Some people plain can't afford to eat healthier. Another problem is the taste of a lot of healthier foods. Some of them are OK, a lot of them are downright unappetizing, or at the very least just bland. If not for these factors, a lot of people might never have gained weight in the first place. Finally, a major problem remains the lack of opportunities for people to walk or cycle while running errands. Many (most?) people will not exercise for its own sake. However, if things were set up differently where they could walk to the grocery store, or bike to work, they might. City dwellers are on average thinner than suburbanites for precisely this reason.


----------



## geepondy (Nov 16, 2007)

Egads, with that rapid of weight loss and heavy duty exercise, you should be on NBC's "The Biggest Loser"!

I'm guessing you're young, less then 30 years old to be able to sustain that rate of activity. I certainly miss my body's ability to take abuse when I was in my 20s. Now I have to just plug along more and diet plays a bigger part of weight maintenance then burning mega calories via exercise.



djblank87 said:


> God, I could write a book on how to lose weight, I have been dealing with it for some time now. Bottom line is people are just lazy. Get off your butt and go out and do something do not sit there and whine about it, just do it.
> 
> I put on 100lbs after I snapped my leg and I went from 330pounds to 270pounds in three months. It was simple and all it takes is some will power and motivation on your part.
> 
> ...


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, I do have youth on my side, I'm only 27 :huh:....I know for some medical conditions, old injuries and so on can make it hard to lose weight. I should of been more clear on that.

People with medical, healing injuries and so on will always have a harder time of course than others. It's just that I see people around my work and other places and they are upset with there weight and have nothing stopping them other than the mere fact that they are un-motivated and refuse to change. 

They want the weight the just fall of them by sucking down the new magic pill, or new shake, starving themselves etc. I had a young women, a nurse, tell me about a week ago that she wanted to lose ten pounds, I did not throw any of my thoughts at here I just asked how was she going to achive her goal?

Her answer "I think I will just starve myself"! I asked if she was serious and she said sure why not, I'm not going to go out and exercise, and I do not want to change what I eat so if I just do not eat for a few days that should help, all coming from a nurse .

But regardless, I know it sounds like I'm being a real butt head when talking about this, but really I'm not trying to be. It's just that I was heavy when I was in high school, lost all my weight in the military and then when I got out of the military I gained about 20 pounds, then broke my leg and lost all control and gained a lot of weight. 

But I like to look at everything I do as a gift, when I go running, ride a bike, flip and drag 200 pound tires, do 40 different routines with 100 pound sandbags etc. There are some people in this world that can not do any of those things due to medical conditions or other releated items. 

I'm thankful that I can get up and go do these things and it is not a punishment rather a gift to be able to do such things. 

Train safe, Train hard and The results will show. :thumbsup:

PS: Weight Watchers, I have to agree is a big plus my mother used that program and lost a rather large amount of weight in a year.....good stuff.


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 17, 2007)

jtr1962 said:


> I personally agree with your philosophy here. The problem with losing weight without greatly increasing physical activity is that you have to reduce your calorie intake to an unnaturally low level which is difficult to sustain over the long haul. 1500 calories a day feels inadequate to anyone except maybe a small 4'8" female. Everyone has a certain amount of food that they feel comfortable eating each day. You probably can do little to change that long term. All you can do is increase your activity level so that you burn off what you eat, plus extra if you're trying to lose weight. People are really surprised by how many calories exercise can burn. A hard hour on the bike can burn well over 1000 calories, for example. Add in a few miles of fast walking, and that's 1500 calories which otherwise wouldn't have been burned. Do this even three times a week, and you're already losing over pound (assuming that before the exercise you neither gained nor lost weight). I'll probably end the year with 1200 or 1300 miles of cycling under my belt, most of it since I started pushing myself in July. Once I'm back to about 3000 miles a year maintaining a proper weight shouldn't be problem. Unfortunately, weather and flat tires conspire to limit my cycling. My airless tires haven't yet arrived after being on order for over 2 months. That'll solve at least one problem.
> 
> One thing making weight loss hard besides the resistance of people to heavy physical activity is the kind of foods available. Often healthy, less caloric food costs way more than junk which just fills you up. Some people plain can't afford to eat healthier. Another problem is the taste of a lot of healthier foods. Some of them are OK, a lot of them are downright unappetizing, or at the very least just bland. If not for these factors, a lot of people might never have gained weight in the first place. Finally, a major problem remains the lack of opportunities for people to walk or cycle while running errands. Many (most?) people will not exercise for its own sake. However, if things were set up differently where they could walk to the grocery store, or bike to work, they might. City dwellers are on average thinner than suburbanites for precisely this reason.


 
Wow, that is dead on is so many ways. Great way to lay it out and explain it in simple laymans terms. :twothumbs

And cycling GREAT Stuff, I'm looking into buying a new road bike after the first of the year, so many choices and so much money but well worth it. 

For now I will stick to Gary Fisher MTB and keep on trucking till I can afford a new road bike. 

Something just hit me, maybe if I stop buying flashlights I could afford a new road bike........:thinking:

Nope, I thought about it and I can not stop buying flashlights and it is all CPF's fault and I love it.......Thanks CPF 

Gosh I love this place!


----------



## Trashman (Nov 17, 2007)

djblank87 said:


> Wow, that is dead on is so many ways. Great way to lay it out and explain it in simple laymans terms. :twothumbs
> 
> And cycling GREAT Stuff, I'm looking into buying a new road bike after the first of the year, so many choices and so much money but well worth it.
> 
> ...



You could probably just sell some lights and buy yourself a road bike with that. I ride a Gary Fisher MTB, too. Mine is one of the more inexpensive models. The lights on my bike actually retail for more than the bike does. It works out just fine, though, and it's still a step up from a Walmart bike. 

I was 190 this morning, which is my lowest in 5 or 6 years. Last time I lost a bunch of weight, I really couldn't get myself any lower than this, but this time I'm sure it's going to be a snap. I'm pretty sure I'll be a bit heavier tomorrow,though, as I didn't excercise much. My ankles were bothering me (there's no available pool on Friday, either) more than usual and I forgot my ankle supports at my table tennis club. I did alternate a few cycles of abdominal exercises (more of) and push ups (did less, but felt more) using my new "Perfect Pushup." They normally cost like $40 bucks in the stores and on TV, but there's an eBay seller than was (and possibly still is) selling loads of them for dirt cheap. Shipping was $14.98, but the seller set up multiple dutch auctions, each with 100 units and a starting bid of $.99, which means the price doesn't go above $.99 until there are more than 100 *individual* bidders, which, of course, there weren't. So, yep, I got a brand-spanking new pair for $15.97, shipped! So far, I like 'em. At first, the same pain in my upper arm/shoulder that's been slowing my swimming was bothering me using the Perfect Pushup, but after moving them a few inches closer together, I was surprised to find that the pain disappeared. 

I stood in the mirror today, though, and my belly didn't really look that much smaller (despite a 30-ish pound loss). I think, it'll probably take another 15 pounds for me to actually see myself without the gut. Sometimes, I do see myself without the gut, like when I look down a certain times (but other times, I still seem my same big belly), but strangely, even when many people were telling me I looked pregnant, there were still times when I'd look down and think I was thin. Go figure.


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 17, 2007)

Trashman said:


> You could probably just sell some lights and buy yourself a road bike with that. I ride a Gary Fisher MTB, too. Mine is one of the more inexpensive models. The lights on my bike actually retail for more than the bike does. It works out just fine, though, and it's still a step up from a Walmart bike.
> 
> I was 190 this morning, which is my lowest in 5 or 6 years. Last time I lost a bunch of weight, I really couldn't get myself any lower than this, but this time I'm sure it's going to be a snap. I'm pretty sure I'll be a bit heavier tomorrow,though, as I didn't excercise much. My ankles were bothering me (there's no available pool on Friday, either) more than usual and I forgot my ankle supports at my table tennis club. I did alternate a few cycles of abdominal exercises (more of) and push ups (did less, but felt more) using my new "Perfect Pushup." They normally cost like $40 bucks in the stores and on TV, but there's an eBay seller than was (and possibly still is) selling loads of them for dirt cheap. Shipping was $14.98, but the seller set up multiple dutch auctions, each with 100 units and a starting bid of $.99, which means the price doesn't go above $.99 until there are more than 100 *individual* bidders, which, of course, there weren't. So, yep, I got a brand-spanking new pair for $15.97, shipped! So far, I like 'em. At first, the same pain in my upper arm/shoulder that's been slowing my swimming was bothering me using the Perfect Pushup, but after moving them a few inches closer together, I was surprised to find that the pain disappeared.
> 
> I stood in the mirror today, though, and my belly didn't really look that much smaller (despite a 30-ish pound loss). I think, it'll probably take another 15 pounds for me to actually see myself without the gut. Sometimes, I do see myself without the gut, like when I look down a certain times (but other times, I still seem my same big belly), but strangely, even when many people were telling me I looked pregnant, there were still times when I'd look down and think I was thin. Go figure.


 
My Gary Fisher set me back about $2,000.00 but I had put a few different things on it to get it to that price tag. Luck for me I do not belong to a gym so no fees are ever due and I save money in that aspect. 

I have an old picture of when I was in the military and all cut up weighing in at around 170pd's. I leave that picture on my wall so it is the first thing I see when I get up and go to bed, besides my cat . 

That picture gets me motivated, no questions there. I always tell people that "If you really want it, prove it". I use that all the time when I set goals and then smash threw them. 

There's not a seceret pill, shake, book, magic workout etc that will make you drop pounds. Everyones bodies are different and while what I do works for me it might not work for 80% of the people in here. 

Don't believe the hype, believe what you see! :twothumbs


----------



## geepondy (Nov 19, 2007)

27 is such a great age to be at. If I could lock my body at a certain time frame, it would be 27 or 28. You're at the point where learned experience and body capabilities peak. You're not a gangly teenager anymore but your body hasn't started to rebel on you either. In about five years (still a long time), you'll feel your body rebel on you a bit. It usually starts (at least for me) that recovery starts to take longer after hard exercising. Then as I progressed thru my 30s and into my 40s, I pulled muscles and got other nagging injuries that escaped me when I was younger.

If I can give one piece of advice to perhaps stave some of that off, I wish I had done more stretching and flexibility exercises when I was younger. I think it pays off and keeps you less injury prone.

Anyhow enjoy being 27 and don't take it for granted.




djblank87 said:


> Yes, I do have youth on my side, I'm only 27 :huh:....I know for some medical conditions, old injuries and so on can make it hard to lose weight. I should of been more clear on that.
> B


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 13, 2008)

Powernoodle I was on another forum (about knives etc.) and saw your nick. Thought gee that sounds familiar, came over here and said ahah here he is. I resurrected this thread because I wanted to see how your doing on your weight loss? Also, Sasha how are you doing? I'll throw myself before the community and tell you something about me. I had gastric bypass surgery a while back and believe it saved my life. Anyone who has questions etc. can PM me and I'll answer as best I can.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 13, 2008)

You can do it, Powernoodle! I dropped from a bulky max of 235 to my current 185 in a few short months. I am probably my best at 195 (in appearance and in perceived strength), time to hit the weights heavy and frequently, backing off on frequency as I reach my target goal.


----------



## Greta (Jan 13, 2008)

SavageSam,

I'm still maintaining. Still have that extra 5 pounds that I'd like to get rid of. But I'm not gaining so I'm happy...  The Weight Watchers way of life is old habit now so there's not even any need to count points anymore. I just know what's "right" and what's not. I don't feel depreived in any way. If I want something, I eat it... in moderation, of course. The thing is... I just don't want the junk any more. 

Regarding gastric bypass... I think it is an amazing procedure! When I worked in the pharmacy, I had a customer who had gastric bypass and I watched her drop over 150 lbs. And I watched her get rid of almost all of the meds she had been on. It was _AMAZING_, to say the least!!! :wow: And yes... it saved her life too... :twothumbs:


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Mr Noodle a couple suggestions for you. One is don't get caught up in terms. Dont worry about WEIGHT loss. Forget about the scale. Focus on FAT loss. This is very key because muscle is heavier than fat and as you exercise one will replace the other and you CANNOT accurately measure this with a scale. Immersion testing in water will give you a much better idea of where you are at. You need to increase your caloric intake some, 1500 calories is too low for what you are doing and you will find over time that your energy level will be too low if you dont raise it up a bit. Also I would suggest dropping your intensity level down to 55-60% of your max heart rate and try to go a little bit longer. 75% is pretty high for starting out, I'd take about 12 months before you try that level. A couple other suggestions for you, buy a couple bottles of Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar and drink the recipe on the side of the bottle 3 times a day. This will help detoxify your body and will increase your stamina alot, it takes a little while to work but trust me it will work. Finally a couple books for ya to check out 1) Gold's Gym Weight training book, this is about a 15-20 minute program that uses barbells or dumbells and trust me it works and is very low cost and easily done at home. 2) The Fit or Fat series by Covert Bailey, lots of good no-nonsense information. 3) Blood type Diet, this teaches you how to eat for your blood type (I am an O) and it works. No fads or gimmicks and no expensive foods, all can be found in your grocery store. If you follow this diet you wont get plaque buildup on your teeth either, the foods simply dont stick. I hope these tips help you out and kudos on your program! P.S.- If you try the vinegar you MUST use vinegar with the MOTHER in it, regular vinegar is dead and will not work, if you can't find Bragg (Spectrum) brand will work but make sure it has that snot ball looking thing in it, it will dissipate when you shake it up.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Trashman said:


> That just doesn't sound right. I'm currently sporting a 38 inch waist, weight 220, and am only 5' 9.5". I don't see how you can have a 33 inch waist and still be over 200, especially if you're only 5'8". Either, you've got arms and legs like Popeye (after he's eaten is spinach), or your head must be so big you have trouble getting it through the door. I remember when I had a 33 inch waist; I was about 165 pounds.


This can be right, when I was at my peak about 8 years ago I was 6ft 1in and around 260 or so and I could just about fit 36 in waist pants. I was about 13-14% body fat as well.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 13, 2008)

He's right. The notches on your belt are a good indicator of where your at as far as lean muscle mass Vs. fat. I have been all over the place 200 with a 29in waist and now 200 with a 36in waist. I also had a 60in waist at one time.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Mar 26, 2008)

Wanted to post an update and bring this back to the top. It took me longer than mid January to lose my 100lbs. I broke through that the first week of March. Thanksgiving and Christmas definitely slowed me down. But, I have broken that barrier. I need to drop another 30 or so and then step back and decide how much more I want to lose. It's a little slower now. We are lifting and working on the elliptical trainer. But we still have snow so it's tough to get out and walk. Hopefully in the next couple weeks we can do it. Living on a mud, I mean dirt road makes it tougher to walk in the winter/spring. But we will do it.

Powernoodle, how are you and the wife doing now?


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm currently around 200 lbs give or take 3 lbs on any given day. Though I do have a little bit more muscle now than I had before. I really need to get back to counting calories though to lose weight again.


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 9, 2009)

Just starting on my little weight loss adventure. As far as my weapon of choice, I'm using kettlebells.
LOVE them. No gym memberships and no devoting a large section of your living space to machines and benches. You can also workout just about anywhere with them. No being stuck inside. Hit the park, beach, backyard wherever.

Will they wear you out? Believe it. Functional strength and cardio at the same time. I think calories are allergic to these things. :laughing: 
I can't get 30 seconds before my heart rate is pegged. Ex-smoker so it's going to take awhile, I'm sure.

Here's a video of guys getting certification for becoming instructors. They're getting much more punished than someone starting out, so don't worry. haha 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO61k3EODY4
The instructor you see in a few shots (like kicking the guy in the ribs) is Pavel Tsatsouline. He kind of reintroduced them here.

Don't give up guys and it's never too late to get in shape. Just look at this woman. 81 years old!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1QwIwFuNhw


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 1, 2010)

Old thread but then again I have kind of been away for a while. Have been busy with family and several family members with cancer, one my mother in law died. 

Anyways, any updates on this old thread I followed? To update my own path I have lost 150 pounds, and am working out every day on the bowflex. Am using the puch mower now for the acres instead of the rider, and am walking every day. Am able to do many things again and feeling much better. 

How about everyone else?


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lee1959 said:


> How about everyone else?


I've been cycling 300+ miles per month since May. I actually did over 400 miles in August despite the heat. If the weather cooperates I may manage the same in September and October. After that, it depends upon the weather. I didn't change a thing about my eating habits, but the extra activity ( ~150 - 200 miles more per month than I was riding before ) has caused me to lose about 1/2 pound per week. I started out around 200 pounds ( I'm 5'9" ). My goal is to get to 135-140 ( and also to be able to ride 75 miles in 3 hours or less ). At this rate I might be there in a bit over 2 years, at least weight-wise. Unfortunately, no idea if I can condition myself to reach my speed goal given that I'm 47 but I'll try. BTW, my high school and college weight was around 160-165. This is medically OK for my height, but I think I would feel better being about 20 pounds less than that.

EDIT: Almost forgot, but congrats on the weight loss Lee! I could imagine how much better you feel without 150 extra pounds. Heck, I'm carrying a fraction of that and it really slows me down ( especially riding uphill ).


----------

